# Looking for Operatic Poetry



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey opera fans. My name is Matt I'm a composer. I'm looking for some poetry to set to music. I'm looking for something operatic in nature. By that I mean poetry that is in first person and expresses a person's unique situation, a realization or something that you could imagine being acted out. Anything come to mind? Something humorous perferably, but I'm open to any and all suggestions. It would be for mezzo and piano. Thanks!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Vesti la giubba


----------

